# Hosting sound clips.



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I assume there are places where you can upload and host sound clips the same way you do with photos with photobucket or flickr? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2011)

For advanced sharing you can try:
http://soundcloud.com/

There's a limit on plays and whatnot with the free account, but the premium isn't too expensive. The commenting system on tracks is particularly awesome.

And I use Dropbox quite a bit for simple sharing:

http://db.tt/oEK8ccC

Drop file in the Public sub-folder, right click to get the URL, paste and you're done. Super simple. If you want to track clicks/plays run the URL through http://bit.ly first and track clicks through that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I assume there are places where you can upload and host sound clips the same way you do with photos with photobucket or flickr? Thanks.


I had one running for a year right here and nobody used it. Free upload and hosting


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> For advanced sharing you can try:
> http://soundcloud.com/
> 
> There's a limit on plays and whatnot with the free account, but the premium isn't too expensive. The commenting system on tracks is particularly awesome.
> ...


Yeah, those are the two I use currently. I like soundcloud cuz when you post the link, you get this awesome GUI of the track's waveform, which is neat. Both are relatively easy to use. If you can use Photobucket, you'll be able to use either of these easily.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Fileden is easy to use and gives decent free hosting limits. No spam/ads when the link is clicked, but no awesome animation either.


----------

